# battery and brake light flashing at same time



## LJS (Dec 19, 2004)

Strange happenings!

The check engine light came on recently which indicates a worn O2 sensor. But soon after, both the brake and the battery light started flashing intermittently. Sometimes, they stay on for 20 seconds or so but eventually go out. The alternator was changed 13 k ago and the battery reading is pumping out a constant 12.6 v. Any ideas ? Short circuit maybe?


----------



## killervq30de (Aug 30, 2005)

LJS said:


> Strange happenings!
> 
> The check engine light came on recently which indicates a worn O2 sensor. But soon after, both the brake and the battery light started flashing intermittently. Sometimes, they stay on for 20 seconds or so but eventually go out. The alternator was changed 13 k ago and the battery reading is pumping out a constant 12.6 v. Any ideas ? Short circuit maybe?


Check your brake fluid levels!


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

LJS said:


> The check engine light came on recently which indicates a worn O2 sensor.


Check engine light could mean a whole lot more than just O2 sensor(s). Running the codes should be your first action. Goodluck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What's the charging system output? It should be between 13.2 and 15.0 volts...If not, there's your problem!


----------

